

Apollo Guidance Computer History: Margaret Hamilton's introduction (2001) - amirmansour
http://authors.library.caltech.edu/5456/1/hrst.mit.edu/hrs/apollo/public/conference1/hamilton-intro.htm

======
myth_buster
" but according to my records and looking back, before 1960 I believe more
than half the programmers in this country were females. ... They often took
people who ran Monroe calculators and all of those, and retrained them for the
scientists, and they were the programmers. They can't get females to go into
programming now."

The aspect that when programming was considered administrative or key punching
job, women were preferred is quite saddening.

